# Uses of an Old Work Box



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dis that, done that before. As long as conductors are secured to framing as per code on the unfinished side. 
You can also reverse the nails on a new work nail on and nail it in from behind.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As mentioned, if the nails are angled, pull 'em out and run 'em in from the other side. So you can nail the box on 'from behind'.

Done all the time in commercial work where there's shear walls.


----------



## fidlinman (Aug 4, 2012)

Should have mentioned this was a conduit job
using a caddy H-23 for box support and caddy EMT standoff strap. I know it sounds petty but when you use a device to help save labor, such as the devices mentioned, to help reduce man hours. Now we have to support everything from the back side,cut holes in the drywall, put offsets in all the conduit etc.. this takes a lot more man hours to do. I don't understand where slowing down one trade helps speed up the job. The contractors suggestion is to use an OWB. I grew up with the understanding that an OWB was for existing work only. Cannot find anything in the NEC for a violation, Hoping someone knows an IBC or UL white book violation or something
Thanks again....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fidlinman said:


> Should have mentioned this was a conduit job


Then old work boxes are not needed.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Could cut a side strap 1900 w/ mud ring in from behind and screw in from behind.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Just cut your holes large enough that the Sheetrock is not in the way. They will get it after that.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Just hire you a $7hr labor, hand him a Sawzall with a wood blade and tell him you need a hole here..and here...and here. There could be a small back charge, but on your next contract exclude drywall cut and patch, Then you have the drywall contractor cut your box openings, if they continue to one side the studs. The company I work for, excludes concrete, cut and patch on every contract.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

This has been the way we do jobs more and more for the last several years. Most of the guys make a template for single and two gang mudrings and it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

When cutting a mud ring in from behind just outline(punch) your four points and then cut a 1 7/8" x 3 3/4" flared hole from other side.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

fidlinman said:


> It takes too many man hours to work both sides of the drywall and now I have to cut the holes.
> 
> 
> I need to find a way to stop the contractors from doing this with proof just not hear say.


Charge more.

Nothing screams "proof" like a big bill...I don't need a code book to tell me that :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Charge more.
> 
> Nothing screams "proof" like a big bill...I don't need a code book to tell me that :thumbsup:


definetly, charge closed wall prices for for finished side .


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, working both sides takes longer. You can use screw gun brackets that Caddy makes to attach your boxes easier. The time and materials come out of your pocket, if you didn't cover it in your base bid. I suggest on your next bid, find out how time it takes your slowest guy takes to install 1 box-stub up add 10 minutes to that. If you don't get the next job let the next guy eat the cost.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just throwing this out there... cut in boxes cant be installed in a firewall.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Next time you invoice this guy, make a note that you could have reduced your price by $nnn had you not been forced to do such silly extra work.


----------

